# IUI for over 40s at CRGW



## Cattravels (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,
We are looking at going to CRGW for our treatment.  Just wondered if anyone had had experience of IUI there? I'm 42 with no known problems - still ovulating etc.  Husband has lowish sperm count - thought to be due to diabetes, which we now have under control.  We had initial tests done at BCRM in Bristol and they advised ICSI.  However I'm interested in IUI because of less drugs, less invasive and of course the cost!
Would love to know if anyone else had gone down this route or had considered ICSI lite (which CRGW offer as well)?
Many thanks


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi cattravels  I did have DIUI in reprofit cos it much cheaper €330 plus flight which is £50 return and £60 for 3 night of hotel  so all in all is about £400and £1500 for IVFand £50 for ICSI  like you I did get my 1st BFP on IUI as like you said less drug for old eggs but MC a t near 7 week so I will be having another DIUI on mt 2nd cycle  IUI is €130 and donor sperm is €200 ok
Becky7 xx


----------



## Cattravels (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Becky7
Thank you - that's really helpful.  We're also looking at Reprofit too! Interestingly when we went to BCRM for our assessment, I asked about DIUI but the consultant said I was too old and that I should go straight to ICSI at a cost of £7K! We've been looking at alternative places since.
Going to visit CRGW as it is close to where we live and see what they say - then look at Reprofit. Don't want to leave it too long though!
many thanks


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Omg 7k  in London it 4k  as no wonder why they said ICSI  and we are not too old as I was told drugs for ICSI can ruin our egg  which is why I am having IUI as it only clomid which is less to ruin our old eggs  yes do look at reprofit or serum  but I do know in reprofit DS is younger then serum DS  but I only went to reprofit cos the flight and hotel and foods are so much cheaper as well the treatment and I get all my drugs from my GP and the clinic is fab and clean and beauitful people even all the nurses are gorgeous and pretty good static too.
Anything else just let me know as I know in reprofit they will look at everything as a person when in UK it just a number  so just keep looking as I really belive in UK are RIP OFF lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

just to give another side I am also 42 and my dp had some sperm issues - his count was on the low side. My hospital said my chances with iui were around 11% . I have no known probs, have conceived a child naturally and had good fsh, amh and afc. I too was drawn by the less drugs/less cost side of things and we did an iui. After stimulation I only got one follicle and when my dp's sperm was washed it wasnt a particularly high amount. I ended up feeling we gained very little advantage by this procedure and we got a bfn.

I changed clinics and my new consultant said iui should really only be positively recommended when all parameters are favourable including sperm count and if they arent the advantages of doing it are hardly higher than trying naturally. We moved onto ivf and I got a bfp on my 1st attempt. IM 16 weeks now.

Now i really hate the scaremongering that goes on about age and conception but there is a lot in it and all I would ask you to bear in mind is that at 42 it is important to try and make the best choices as quickly as possible. I can honestly say I wish I hadnt bothered with IUI knwoing what we knew at the time about dp's lowish sperm count. I feel that money was wasted. Good clinics tailor drug stimulations in ivf to try very hard to not fry the eggs (for want of a better word) I know I only produced 6 eggs , I think my clinic got the doesage just right to achieve quality over quantity. So if you have the funds Im just saying maybe dont rule out IVF/ICSI completely.....but if you have the funds to try both and can act quickly to try the IUI then fair enough

Im not anti iui and im sure it works for some couples in our age bracket but when there are sperm issues I question its effectiveness.

I hope this helps and wish you a whole heap of luck. Ps whatever you go for if you can self buy your drugs got to asda, it saved me an absolute fortune.


----------

